# Food quality? East vs south vs west?



## Sanari (Dec 1, 2016)

As I have read through the forums, I have gotten a very bad idea in my mind of the food on Amtrak. I do not have high hopes at all.

At best, I can expect the food will be packed with preservatives, food that will be popped into the microwave and served on a platter. For this reason, I am too scared to travel east or south on a train. I would rather fly.

But I have created this thread so that you can ally my fears. Is there really anything to fear?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2016)

I plan to travel west on the California Zephyr. This is the only train I plan to travel on so far.

Thank you for viewing.


----------



## pennyk (Dec 1, 2016)

It may depend on whether you plan to eat in the dining car or cafe car. I do not believe the dining car food on the trains with full dining cars (like the California Zephyr) is full of preservatives. The food in the cafe cars and on the trains with limited dining service, may have preservatives.


----------



## Randall Sluder (Dec 1, 2016)

Dining car food is great.


----------



## greatcats (Dec 1, 2016)

The opinions on the quality of the dining car food vary. I can't speak for the preservatives in their food, but most of the food in the regular dining cars, such as the CZ, is presentable and decent, just not very imaginative or creative. You should be fine on the CZ. If traveling for several days, the standardized menu found nationwide gets rather boring. Most of the cafe car food I would classify as junk food. The item that I most often buy there is hummus and pretzels. I would bring some of my own snacks.


----------



## Sanari (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh I see. Let us play a game where we compare the food to well known restaurants, shall we? As for the cafe car, I would not be a patron as I do not eat junk. Junk is a rare treat for me, and I will not indulge past the occasional coca-cola.


----------



## greatcats (Dec 1, 2016)

The dining car has been compared to Denny's by some on this forum. That is not a great recommendation. Most of the dinners I've had have been acceptable, the spinach salad is pretty good at lunch, and breakfasts can be good. ( a couple of years ago I had a breakfast frittata, which was lousy. ) What irritates me is the el cheapo things they have done to the ambiance,such as being served coffee in a paper cup. We can thank some of the Congressional geniuses for creating this situation.


----------



## Albo5000 (Dec 1, 2016)

Food in the dining car is excellent. All of it seems to be made to order (my steaks were always cooked perfectly) and occasionally they run out of menu items, which tells me they don't keep large stock of food on the train. The cafe car on the other hand is a little out of control. The prices are way too high for what you are getting. Basically gas station food at a premium price. For this, I suggest bring your own snacks and munchies but plan on meals in the dining car. I have actually been looking forward to my next Amtrak vacation just because of how awesome it was to eat in the diner with the ever changing views.

Also, depending on something, still cant figure out what, you may get better meals on the CA Zephyr. I say this because on the Empire Builder, my steaks didn't come with the caramelized onions but on the CZ it did and I really liked that. I assume the EB just ran out, but who knows why they didn't serve the steak with it.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Dec 1, 2016)

The food (stuffed shells) that I had in roomette was comparable (to me) to a cheap frozen TV dinner from a super market.

Very disappointing.

Others here have praised it.

On the return trip I bought a couple sub sandwiches from the Subway in the LAX station.


----------



## PerRock (Dec 1, 2016)

Here is Amtrak's list of the nutritional information & ingredients for all the dining car food served on any Amtrak train.

http://www.amtrakfoodfacts.com/

peter


----------



## Sanari (Dec 1, 2016)

When they deliver food to your room, it is not the same food that is served in the dining car?


----------



## PerRock (Dec 1, 2016)

Sanari said:


> When they deliver food to your room, it is not the same food that is served in the dining car?


Yes.

peter


----------



## Sanari (Dec 1, 2016)

PerRock said:


> Sanari said:
> 
> 
> > When they deliver food to your room, it is not the same food that is served in the dining car?
> ...


I am sorry, yes - it is, or yes it is not? That is the problem with English language, and asking questions in the negative..


----------



## CCC1007 (Dec 1, 2016)

Sanari said:


> PerRock said:
> 
> 
> > Sanari said:
> ...


the food provided should be the same, no matter where on the train. this being amtrak though, there are never promises.


----------



## PerRock (Dec 1, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> Sanari said:
> 
> 
> > PerRock said:
> ...


Meals served to you in your room (or accessible coach) are the same meals you would get in the dining car. You may be able to get your attendant to get you a la cart food, which would be from the cafe car.

peter


----------



## Sanari (Dec 1, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your quick answers to my questions.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 1, 2016)

The dining car food reminds me of Applebee's. It isn't incredible, but it's not bad either.

I order the steak or chicken for dinner, and I usually get the Angus steakburger for lunch. Sometimes there's an interesting "special", like a smoked grilled cheese sandwich or turkey meatballs, so I'll get that.

Their breakfast portions are pretty huge, and I've never had anything I didn't like. I tend to get an omelet with a side of sausage and breakfast potatoes, but I've also had the French toast a couple times.

The orange juice tastes weird, though. I stick with tea and milk.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 2, 2016)

As others have said the Breakfasts are the Best Meals all things considered.

Also the steaks and Fish (.Supposedly Atlantic Cod) generally are good to excellent of the chef cooks them right but the veggies, bread and the new desserts are all third rate (with the exception of the Chocolate Cake.)

I tend to like the Veggie Chipotle Burger for Lunch ( if you add Cheese and Bacon it's called a Cheater Burger! ), but as Sarah said some of the "Specials" are surprisingly good!

IMO the Crap sold in the Cafes at High Prices is just that!


----------



## jebr (Dec 2, 2016)

The cafe car does have a cheese and cracker tray that goes down well with a glass of wine. It's one of my favorite treats and I get it almost every evening when I'm on the train.


----------



## neroden (Dec 2, 2016)

In the dining car: For dinner, the steaks are just plain beef. For breakfast, the omelettes are pure eggs, with real cheese (optional) and real vegetables (optional). The cereals and milk have labels and are pretty pure. For lunch, the salads are real raw vegetables.

Everything else in the dining car is unlabeled processed stuff which could have ANYTHING in it. I've spent three years trying to get ingredients lists out of Amtrak (because I have an allergy) and I have been unable to. So.

The cafe car food is processed, but every last item in it has a complete ingredients list, so you can at least check whether it's acceptable to you.

Bring your own food. You're allowed to.


----------



## neroden (Dec 2, 2016)

PerRock said:


> Here is Amtrak's list of the nutritional information & ingredients for all the dining car food served on any Amtrak train.
> 
> http://www.amtrakfoodfacts.com/
> 
> peter


This does not contain an ingredidents list for ANY of the dining car food, just to be clear about this. It contains a list of "common allergens". (I'm allergic to something uncommon.) It does contain the usual nutritional information.


----------



## PerRock (Dec 2, 2016)

neroden said:


> PerRock said:
> 
> 
> > Here is Amtrak's list of the nutritional information & ingredients for all the dining car food served on any Amtrak train.
> ...


Oh interesting I thought it did... maybe it's something they removed as I remember ingredients being listed in the old design.

Amtrak's food is provided by Aramark, you might be able to get info from them.

peter


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 2, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> I tend to like the Veggie Chipotle Burger for Lunch ( if you add Cheese and Bacon it's called a Cheater Burger! ), but as Sarah said some of the "Specials" are surprisingly good!


Cheater burger? Oh, I thought Cheese and Bacon made it become the vegan burger. :giggle:


----------



## sanari (Dec 2, 2016)

Can someone share the California Zephyr wine list, please?


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 2, 2016)

The wines, like on every other Amtrak train (except in the PPC on the Coast Starlight) are Cabernet and Chardonnay.


----------



## Maglev (Dec 2, 2016)

The Lounge Car sells half-bottles of Kendall Jackson Chardonnay, Hahn Cabernet Sauvignon, and Cavit Pinot Grigio. I have not traveled a train with a dining car recently, but the Amtrak website says the dining car wine selection varies.

Also, if you have a private room, you may consume alcohol you brought on board, but it only may be consumed in your room.


----------



## Manny T (Dec 2, 2016)

SarahZ said:


> The dining car food reminds me of Applebee's. It isn't incredible, but it's not bad either.


I have to agree entirely with SarahZ about the Applebee's comparison. I eat steak infrequently so I remember it pretty well when I do. I've had steak at Applebee's twice, and at traditional steakhouses more than a few times. I like both but they are certainly different. Applebee's says their steaks are choice; at a traditional steakhouse it is going to be prime.

So where does Amtrak's steak fall? Totally into the Applebee's category. With this notable difference: you can get the 9 oz. sirloin at Applebee's for $12.99; list price for the Amtrak version appears to be $24.75.


----------



## TylerP42 (Dec 3, 2016)

For me - I usually get the odd food on the menu.

Honestly, for the train it is good. However, it is more expensive than it should be, but then again if it was cheap enough the entire train would want food and they'd sell out.

I'd give it a 3 stars out of 5. It's good food, and you pay more so that everyone on the train isn't trying to use the dining car.


----------



## Sauve850 (Dec 3, 2016)

Agree with others breakfast is the best meal. I stay away from the café food.


----------



## sanari (Dec 3, 2016)

TylerP42 said:


> For me - I usually get the odd food on the menu.
> 
> Honestly, for the train it is good. However, it is more expensive than it should be, but then again if it was cheap enough the entire train would want food and they'd sell out.
> 
> I'd give it a 3 stars out of 5. It's good food, and you pay more so that everyone on the train isn't trying to use the dining car.


Odd food, like, what?


----------



## TylerP42 (Dec 3, 2016)

sanari said:


> TylerP42 said:
> 
> 
> > For me - I usually get the odd food on the menu.
> ...


Like, I usually get the specials that aren't on the menu, and food that most people don't get.

I never, ever, get the steak.


----------



## sanari (Dec 3, 2016)

H



TylerP42 said:


> sanari said:
> 
> 
> > TylerP42 said:
> ...


Why? How come?


----------



## TylerP42 (Dec 4, 2016)

sanari said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My least favorite food (ever since I was little) is steak. No idea why, I just really don't like steak.


----------



## Maglev (Dec 4, 2016)

Have you looked at this thread, Sanari?

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/69130-nothing-could-be-finer-than-dinner-in-the-diner/


----------



## sanari (Dec 4, 2016)

I just took a look at it, thank you. I would be interested in trying a lamb shank! I am not too fond of red meat, myself.


----------



## Davids (Dec 4, 2016)

The coast starlight is the only train that serves lamb shank, and only offered in the parlor car during dinner.


----------



## TylerP42 (Dec 4, 2016)

I ended up getting the lamb shank once because I was in the middle of an 8 day train trip and I wanted something a bit different!


----------



## Sauve850 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lamb is tasty but its a red meat.


----------



## sanari (Dec 4, 2016)

But it is healthier than beef. I eat primarily lamb and goat meat. Beef is too heavy for me.


----------



## sanari (Dec 4, 2016)

Davids said:


> The coast starlight is the only train that serves lamb shank, and only offered in the parlor car during dinner.


Oh darn.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 4, 2016)

greatcats said:


> The dining car has been compared to Denny's by some on this forum.


 Except that Denny's can make your eggs any way you want them while Amtrak cannot.



SarahZ said:


> The dining car food reminds me of Applebee's.


 Applebee's doesn't serve dry precooked-refrozen-reheated burgers like Amtrak does.



Albo5000 said:


> Food in the dining car is excellent. All of it seems to be made to order...


Only selections with an asterisk next to the menu item are cooked to order. On the CZ this is limited to eggs for breakfast and steak or fish for dinner. There is not even one single lunch selection which is cooked to order on the CZ.



sanari said:


> Davids said:
> 
> 
> > The coast starlight is the only train that serves lamb shank, and only offered in the parlor car during dinner.
> ...


Most of those photos have nothing to do with today's California Zephyr menu. The exceptions are the dry precooked burger, the scrambled eggs, the salad, and the cereal. The person who suggested that thread sent you on a wild goose chase of false hope and nonsense. Amtrak dining cars are almost identical in quality and selection to my grandfather's retirement home. If you've ever had a meal in a retirement home you'll know exactly what to expect from Amtrak.


----------



## sanari (Dec 4, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> greatcats said:
> 
> 
> > The dining car has been compared to Denny's by some on this forum.
> ...


Sadness.


----------



## pennyk (Dec 4, 2016)

I would not expect too much, and you may be pleasantly surprised. Most people think Amtrak diner food is adequate. I am picky and have food allergies and I will eat some of the entrees. DA, I have had many meals in retirement homes in the last few years. Most were adequate, a few were good, and only one was not edible.


----------



## mlanoue (Dec 14, 2016)

Honestly, the meals I had on the CZ and Southwest Chief were fine. If I had to have them every day I would get tired of them pretty quickly, but the experience of eating in the dinner is kind of fun, and the quality of the food itself is not at all the nightmare scenario you may be imagining. But, it's my understanding that dining car food used to be quite a bit better in the past. Nevertheless, it's nothing to fear, and I'm sure you will find some things you enjoy! I hope I get to enjoy a dining car again sometime soon.


----------



## ScouseAndy (Dec 14, 2016)

My favourite was the breakfast burritto but I think thats been sadly removed from the menus(??)


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Dec 14, 2016)

The breakfast burrito is on some of the express type diners and was available on the CZ in the cafe in the Sightseer Lounge two weeks ago when I rode.


----------

